# playing the waiting game



## HydroEJP88 (May 28, 2015)

So of course a few of us here know that I was diagnosed with low test, so I started trt.

Needless to say that my doctor doesn't know exactly what he is doing. Not testing what he needs to test, dosing me once a month ect.

So I'm going to start doing my own bloods for one and I'm going to self administer everything else. 

Just relying on him for the script.

So I'm almost done with my current bottle of test, so he told me to call in when I was close and he would write me a refill and talk to the insurance company about covering my meds.

So here I am playing the waiting game. 

I'm going to make an order for some bloods tonight to check my estrogen levels. He has never checked them in the first place, never put me on an ai or hcg.

I'm pretty much starting over with my treatment but hopefully going to right my course and make it as enjoyable as possible. 

Once I get my levels figured out, where I feel the best, I will start a blast and see how that treats me.

First things first, get my normal levels up.

OK I'm rambling. Back to the point. Stupid doctors and insurance company


----------



## tunafisherman (May 28, 2015)

I could be speaking out of my ass, but if you are doing TRT and keeping the dosage low, I don't think you would need an AI.  Again, not too knowledgeable on TRT.


----------



## j2048b (May 28, 2015)

I can tell u right now he most likely will not script u hcg nor an ai.... Ive yet to find any doc even my endo who will give me anastrozole and or even hcg.... Procure those on ur own unless u can actually convince one of these kunts to actually open their sealed minds because they dont know shit about managing health or medicine....at all!


----------



## wabbitt (May 28, 2015)

There are doctors who will willingly prescribe hcg.  I just don't know how necessary it is.  I have been doing self trt for over 4 years now with no hcg.  I will use adex or aromasin when I cycle, but no other time.  My wife and I have our 4th anniversary coming up next week, and in those 4 years, she has not once complained about the size of my balls.  We still do it at least once a day, usually more


----------



## jennerrator (May 28, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Dosing me once a month
> 
> Going to self administer
> 
> ...



So, you are going to get your script bottle of test and dose more? more often?

If so, he might not give you refills when you want as you will be out probably before a refill is due??

Am I confused? lol


----------



## jennerrator (May 28, 2015)

I have the opposite..lol My script lasts forever so the pharmacy gets confused thinking I should have been out wayyyyyyyyyyy before I ask for a refill


----------



## KingBee (May 28, 2015)

since im new to all of this im gonna ask a newb question. What benefit does one get from having a script when self administering?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 28, 2015)

Naw Jenn you're not confused, I missed a couple of notes lmao

I'm going to do my normal trt dosage and depending on where my levels are I will get my own test from another source and use that also.

Idk I'm rambling again, I have people talking in my ear about shit I don't care about and a dog yelling at me lmao


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2015)

My Urologist prescribes anastrozole to me.


j2048b said:


> I can tell u right now he most likely will not script u hcg nor an ai.... Ive yet to find any doc even my endo who will give me anastrozole and or even hcg.... Procure those on ur own unless u can actually convince one of these kunts to actually open their sealed minds because they dont know shit about managing health or medicine....at all!


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2015)

What dosage are you taking? Just curious. 
I've taken 200mg without my balls shrinking. 
My Uro does prescribe anastrozole, but I cut them in half. 




wabbitt said:


> There are doctors who will willingly prescribe hcg.  I just don't know how necessary it is.  I have been doing self trt for over 4 years now with no hcg.  I will use adex or aromasin when I cycle, but no other time.  My wife and I have our 4th anniversary coming up next week, and in those 4 years, she has not once complained about the size of my balls.  We still do it at least once a day, usually more


----------



## wabbitt (May 28, 2015)

I normally only run a half cc a week for trt.  125mg and things seem fine.  If I have a "big weekend" coming up, I might bump it to a full cc   That's a weekly dose.

Then again, she's half my age and extremely way too hot for me, so that probably helps.


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 28, 2015)

j2048b said:


> I can tell u right now he most likely will not script u hcg nor an ai.... Ive yet to find any doc even my endo who will give me anastrozole and or even hcg.... Procure those on ur own unless u can actually convince one of these kunts to actually open their sealed minds because they dont know shit about managing health or medicine....at all!



Interesting.  I'd think the doctor would be negligent if he/she didn't write an AI if your bloods were showing a marked increase in e2 after he/she wrote an Rx for test.  My doctor wrote one, no questions asked.  The stuff is cheap, available generic these days.  Costs me $4 to fill.


----------



## j2048b (May 28, 2015)

U guys are lucky then, i need new docts


----------



## jennerrator (May 28, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Naw Jenn you're not confused, I missed a couple of notes lmao
> 
> I'm going to do my normal trt dosage and depending on where my levels are I will get my own test from another source and use that also.
> 
> Idk I'm rambling again, I have people talking in my ear about shit I don't care about and a dog yelling at me lmao



ah, ok....makes sense now


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 29, 2015)

Well my script is waiting for me at the office, they can't call it in to the pharmacy. They need a legit piece of paper as proof. 

When I go to pick it up I will see what they say about the insurance company


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2015)

j2048b said:


> I can tell u right now he most likely will not script u hcg nor an ai.... Ive yet to find any doc even my endo who will give me anastrozole and or even hcg.... Procure those on ur own unless u can actually convince one of these kunts to actually open their sealed minds because they dont know shit about managing health or medicine....at all!



I have a good friend who is a PA, and huge gym rat, who always asks me how my cycle is going when I get bloods, and if I need an AI. I have never taken him on it though because I think it may get him in trouble, probably wouldn't, just a personal thing I guess.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 29, 2015)

Yay more fighting with the insurance company


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well the insurance still won't cover it, and my doctor will only prescribe a 1ml bottle, so I'm going to go back to my family doctor and talk to him and see if he will do my scripts.

Otherwise I'm SOL.

I'm considering seeing if I can kick start my natural production and not worry about shots.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 1, 2015)

Out of pocket will be the same as you Jenn, but I gotta get the doc to change it from 1-200ml shot a month to 2-200ml a month at least


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 1, 2015)

I honestly probably don't need a script but I wasn't looking to run any actual cycles ya know? 

I guess if I'm going to have to go under the radar I'm going to go all in, but just blast and cruise in between


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 1, 2015)

For a 10ml bottle and roughly either 3-6 bottles a year can add up quick though lol 

Idk Jenn I'm half tempted to say screw it, live off of pre-workout drinks and just keep hammering the weights.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 2, 2015)

For my age I need it, my levels were 263, I'm only 31, I should be like 700.

The insurance company doesn't see it that way, I'm still in their range for normal, which is most likely the reason they are fighting it. 

I've been taking 1 shot a week at 100mg for the past couple of months, and my levels are only 430 something.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 2, 2015)

Idk Jenn, I hate being dicked around, especially by people I pay money to


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 2, 2015)

I would like to do both, do my blast and then my normal cruise afterwards. It's always nice to have a legit script just in case


----------

